# If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, hire a lawyer



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey, what the use of having $170 million if you can't take it out for a spin every now and then?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...age-loses-planning-battle-garden-trellis.html

Too bad Jimmy never developed the same respect for American blues that he has for old English architecture!!!!!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> Hey, what the use of having $170 million if you can't take it out for a spin every now and then?
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...age-loses-planning-battle-garden-trellis.html
> 
> Too bad Jimmy never developed the same respect for American blues that he has for old English architecture!!!!!


Rich people have special problems. The poor dears...

...But if you have a lawyer on retainer..


----------

